# TPlink router keeps on resetting itself



## zesszehel (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello,

My router keeps on resetting itself since last night and it had constantly been doing that at every 30 mins or so.
I also have the DD-WRT firmware installed on it.
The firmware: DD-WRT v3.0-r35874 std (05/04/18)
I'm not sure if I should update the firmware since there is an update put up already, but i'm scared that while updating the firmware the router would reset itself during the procedure.

Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it is plugged into a surge protector or power strip try plugging it directly into a wall outlet.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

By resetting do you mean rebooting or do you mean resetting it's internal settings?

You can also try another outlet on a completely different circuit too. 

DD-WRT v3.0-r35874 is many versions behind.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO the 1000$ question is -
DD-WRT
on TP Link router
- where from - for the firmware TP-Link or the DD-WRT site.
Many TPLink routers will not work with DD-WRT

I suggest, if it is not a TP Link firmware, which I do not think it is, you revert to TP Link provided firmware

There have been many problems with many editions of DD-WRT and I thought that release was actually a Beta version, however whether it was or not, as my colleague says it is out of date
https://svn.dd-wrt.com//timeline

That all said - If you are going to use DD-WRT on any router then you just have to be prepared for problems and indeed you always run the risk of your TP-Link router becoming useful only as a paperweight.


----------



## zesszehel (Oct 1, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> By resetting do you mean rebooting or do you mean resetting it's internal settings?
> 
> You can also try another outlet on a completely different circuit too.
> 
> DD-WRT v3.0-r35874 is many versions behind.


It resets itself completely. I had to put in new password and username for the routers firmware and everything


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Flash it to the newest available DD-WRT version and see if it works properly. If not flash it back to stock firmware. If it still acts up toss it and buy a new router.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> If it still acts up toss it and *buy a new router*.


I would if you have to go down that route be careful about attempting to use DD-WRT, unless you are willing to risk the new router


----------

